# Cleaning a Matte frame



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I’ve just purchased a Colnago V3 which happens to have a Matt type finish in the frame. Firstly what’s the best way to wash it, I’ve got some Muc Off spray on and rinse off cleaner from another bike, would this be ok? Given all the tight spaces on a bike does everyone use a brush or a wash pad? I guess it’s then getting a QD for Matt finishes?

Thanks


----------

